# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour giá rẻ Đà Lạt - Phú Yên - Bình Định : 01689 541 909

## kiwilamnguyen99

*Tour du lịch Đà Lạt - Phú Yên - Bình Định*



 
Thời gian: *3 ngày 2 đêm*
Khởi hành: *25/04/2014*
Giá:* 1.950.000đ/khách*
*TOUR GIẢM GIÁ SỐC 20% - DỊCH VỤ 5* GIÁ SỐC CHỈ  1.950.000/KHÁCH
*

Nằm ở phía đông dãy Trường Sơn, Phú Yên được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho nhiều danh thắng nổi tiếng. Đây là Tháp Nhạn uy nghi kiêu hãnh, kia là Gành Đá Đĩa độc đáo được tạo nên bởi bàn tay thiên nhiên kỳ thú, Vịnh Vũng Rô với huyền thoại đường Hồ Chí Minh trên biển, một hải đăng trên mũi Đại Lãnh vươn bàn tay đón ánh bình minh đầu tiên trên mặt biển Đông; đèo Cả - núi Đá Bia gắn với hành trình Nam tiến của vua Lê Thánh Tông; vịnh Xuân Đài gắn liền các sự kiện lịch sử liên quan đến vùng đất Nam Trung Bộ; cao nguyên Vân Hòa được xem như Đà Lạt của Phú Yên… Hành trình *tour du lịch Đà Lạt* *- Phú Yên* sẽ cho Du khách có dịp nghe tiếng kèn đá, đàn đá Tuy An cổ xưa, thưởng thức các điệu múa giân gian đặc sắc, tham dự những buổi lễ hội của cư dân miền biển, miền núi rộn rã trong âm vang của các loại nhạc cụ dân tộc độc đáo làm cho du khách tìm thấy ở đây sự hài hòa của thiên nhiên và con người Phú Yên nhân hậu, mến khách, luôn sẵn sàng đón tiếp du khách bốn phương.*NGÀY 01: ĐÀ LẠT - NHA TRANG – ĐẠI LÃNH – PHÚ YÊN (Ăn: sáng, trưa)*

 

Sáng: 4h00: Hướng dẫn viên TA Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phú Yên.6h00: quý khách đến Chân Đèo Khánh Vĩnh làm vệ sinh cá nhân, dùng điểm tâm sáng, sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi biển Đại Lãnh.Trải dài từ đèo Cù Mông ở phía Bắc đến đèo Cả ở phía Nam, mảnh đất Phú Yên làm say lòng du khách bởi nhiều thắng cảnh nổi tiếng: vịnh Xuân Đài xanh trong, đầm Ô Loan giàu sản vật, hải đăng Mũi Điện nơi cực Đông tổ quốc, vịnh Vũng Rô huyền thoại, tháp Nhạn cổ kính, gành Đá Dĩa kỳ thú…9h30: Đoàn đến Đại Lãnh – một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất miền Trung, nằm giữa đèo Cả và đèo Cổ Mã - ngắm mặt trời mọc ở bãi biển Đại Lãnh. Nghỉ ngơi và tự do tắm biển tại Đại Lãnh (miễn phí ghế bố, tắm nước ngọt tự túc).11h30: Đoàn khởi hành chinh phục đèo Cả, ngắm núi Đá Bia, ngắm vịnh Vũng Rô – gắn liền với huyền thoại về đoàn tàu không số và đường mòn Hồ Chí Minh trên biển, ngắm hải đăng Đại Lãnh - cực Đông tổ quốc, nơi đón ánh bình minh đầu tiên của đất nước.12h30: Đoàn đến Tuy Hoà – thủ phủ tỉnh Phú Yên, dùng cơm trưa Nhà hàng Ba Miền, nhận phòng tại khách sạn15h00: Đoàn khởi hành đến Long Thủy – bãi biển hoang sơ ở ngoại ô Tuy Hòa, tự do tắm biển, ăn chiều với các món hải sản địa phương (chi phí tự túc)Tối: Tự do tham quan Thành phố Tuy Hòa về đêm.

*NGÀY 02: PHÚ YÊN – BIỂN QUY NHƠN (Ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)*

 
Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng HDV đưa đoàn đi Quy Nhơn.
11h00: Quý khách có mặt tại Quy Nhơn, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
13h30: Hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn tham quan:
* Khu du lịch Ghềnh Ráng - Tiên Sa - Đồi Thi nhân Hàn Mặc Tử, Dốc Mộng Cầm, Bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu.
* Thắng cảnh Quy Hoà - với vườn tượng danh nhân thế giới, nhà lưu niệm Hàn Mặc Tử và tìm hiểu đời sống người dân tại đây.
* Tháp Đôi – ngôi cổ tháp chămpa được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 12.
* Cầu Thị Nại - cầu Vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam, nối liền bán đảo Phương Mai, khu kinh tế Nhơn Hội.
* Đồi Cát Nhơn Lý – đồi cát được cho là lớn nhất Việt Nam, nơi được mệnh danh là “Một sa mạc giữa lòng biển xanh”. Quý khách tự do tham quan và tham gia cát hoạt động vui chơi tại đây. Nhà trượt cát vô địch, tắm biển Nhơn Lý và tham gia các trò chơi sinh hoạt tập thể trên bãi biển.
17h00: Đoàn về lại khách sạn, tự do tắm biển.
19h00: Quý khách thường thức buffet tại khuôn viên hồ bơi của khách sạn cùng với hệ thống âm thanh ánh sáng hiện đại tại hệ thống khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế của tư nhân lớn nhất Việt Nam. Tự do khám phá Quy Nhơn về đêm. 

*NGÀY 03: QUY NHƠN – PHÚ YÊN – ĐÀ LẠT (Ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)*

 
06h30: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn trả phòng, sau đó hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn về lại TP. Đà lạt trên đường về quý khách tham quan Nhà Thờ Mằng Lăng, thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống phong phú nhưng giá bình dân tại đầm Ô Loan, tham quan Ghềnh Đá Dĩa. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
17h00: Đoàn về đến Nha Trang, quý khách thưởng thức đặc sản Nha Trang: Nem nướng Ninh Hòa, sau đó tiếp tục về Đà Lạt
20h00: Quý khách về đến Đà Lạt, HDV thay mặt công ty du lịch TA Travel chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
*GIÁ: 1.950.000/khách*
Khách sạn, resort 5* tại Phú Yên và Resort 4* tại Quy Nhơn
Giá trên không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ, tết.
TA TRAVEL – ALWAYS HAPPY, ALWAYS SINCEAR!

*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM :*
1. Vận Chuyển :
- Xe du lịch đời mới, hệ thống máy lạnh, lái xe kinh nghiệm.
- Vé vào cổng tại các điểm du lịch trong lịch trình.
2. Ăn uống :
- Bữa sáng theo chương trình: Bún, phở, hủ tíu; cà phê, giải khát.
- Bữa chính (3 bữa trưa) với 6 món.
- Bữa tối ngày thứ 2 với tiệc buffet hải sải thịnh soạn.
- Thưởng thức nem nướng Ninh Hòa (Nha Trang) trên đường về lại Đà Lạt
3. Hướng dẫn viên:
- Vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, hướng dẫn viên suốt hành trình.
4. Khách sạn:
- Resort, khách sạn tiêu chuẩn  4 - 5 sao.
5. Bảo hiểm: 
- Trọn tour theo quy định của bảo hiểm Bảo Việt 10.000.000đ/vụ.
- Y tế: túi sơ cấp cứu, thuốc chống say tàu xe.
*- * Nước Suối: 1.000ml /người/ngày - Khăn lạnh
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Điện thoại, giặt là, các chi phí cá nhân khác.
- Vé máy bay, tàu hỏa trong chương trình.
- Thuế giá trị gia tăng (VAT).
LƯU Ý:
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các thông tin cá nhân, điện thoại liên lạc, các yêu cầu đặc biệt.
- Quý khách đi tour cần đem theo CMND (còn hạn 12 năm)/ Passport (Hộ chiếu)/ Giấy khai sinh (trẻ em). Trẻ em không đi cùng cha mẹ phải có giấy cam kết của cha hoặc mẹ có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương cho người dẫn trẻ em đi. Riêng khách Việt Kiều phải mang theo đầy đủ Passport (Hộ Chiếu) hoặc thẻ xanh kèm theo Visa và giấy tái xuất nhập Việt Nam. 
- Giờ nhận phòng khách sạn: sau 14:00 giờ và trả phòng trước 12:00 giờ.
- Thời gian, điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể linh động thay đổi theo điều kiện thực tế. 
- Quý khách vui lòng tập trung trước giờ xe khởi hành 30 phút. Du khách đến trễ khi xe đã khởi hành hoặc hủy tour không báo trước vui lòng chịu phí như hủy vé ngay ngày khởi hành.
- Khách có nhu cầu cần xuất hóa đơn vui lòng cung cấp thông tin xuất hóa đơn cho nhân viên bán tour ngay lúc đăng ký hoặc trễ nhất trong vòng một tuần sau khi kết thúc chương trình du lịch. 
*GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM:*
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: được miễn phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với cha mẹ). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
- Trẻ em từ 5 - dưới 11 tuổi phải mua 50% vé dịch vụ (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với cha mẹ). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua 1 suất giường đơn.
- Trẻ em 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn
*ĐIỀU KIỆN THANH TOÁN:* 
- Khi đăng ký đặt cọc 50% số tiền tour.
- Số tiền còn lại thanh toán trước ngày khởi hành 5 ngày Hoặc ngay  khi bắt đầu tour.

http://dalat24h.vn

----------

